# When will Dfk buy his next grinder



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

After he has sold this current one first .....

Im saying November 2015 -


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I believe Dave is going old school and using a mortar and pestle next.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Before July is out


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The next step on his epic grinder journey ...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd heard that he was expecting a delivery of two highly trained Moldovan squirrels - reputed to be capable of producing the perfect grind for slightly darker beans.

Fortunately they only have a fairly short lifespan


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> I'd heard that he was expecting a delivery of two highly trained Moldovan squirrels - reputed to be capable of producing the perfect grind for slightly darker beans.
> 
> Fortunately they only have a fairly short lifespan


Are those the famed sciurus carolinensis jampitus?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> I'd heard that he was expecting a delivery of two highly trained Moldovan squirrels - reputed to be capable of producing the perfect grind for slightly darker beans.
> 
> Fortunately they only have a fairly short lifespan


bit like this???


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I think the trend for going bigger will win out. Perhaps something like this.










Retention may be an issue.


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> bit like this???


Those are the ones. I think that they have diversified.

Good results, but very temperamental and rather prone to industrial action. I hope dfk knows what he is letting himself in for.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Those are the ones. I think that they have diversified.
> 
> Good results, but very temperamental and rather prone to industrial action. I hope dfk knows what he is letting himself in for.


Don't worry if they cause any trouble he'll go over to the foresquirrel - who is causing the trouble - knock him out with one punch and then get about his business...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Did I miss the thread "how much is a second hand clima pro worth", btw?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Squirrels just don't cut it.

This is more like it.









Grind consistency is good but direct dosing is a bit hit and miss.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

actually, it is remarkable. I was just saying to my friend the other day, that I am bored with coffee in general at the moment. The art of having a degree of knowledge to help you make a cuppa, and then diagnose if it needs tweeked seems to have been overtaken by the boffin brigade, who cannot dare make a cuppa with our triple filtering it, then refracting it and this is before they have actually tasted it.......the computer says no......but it tastes ok....I do not care, the refractometer readings suggest the tds output should be increased by 0.00012% to take you nearer perfection.......bring back the good old days.....I forecast boots will buy a Peak before I change my grinder again....up for the challenge boots baby?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some people will never ''get it''


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm up for the challenge Mr kidd....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

"Taken over" lol......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Some people will never ''get it''


I get it...LOL....but I am making a cuppa for my own consumption. If you come round to mine Gary and do not like what I serve, it will worry ,me as much as my next door neighbours gas bill....sometimes I see the attraction of Nespresso.....a repeatable shot every time


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thread was meant to be a bit of fun.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thread was meant to be a bit of fun.....


I am enjoying it...looks like I missed an (!) off again


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What are we betting Mr Kidd


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You have to drink a 500 gm bag of whatever muck I send you, and vice versa


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> .......bring back the good old days.....


Like this?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

ridland said:


> I believe Dave is going old school and using a mortar and pestle next.


 Make that a Molcajete.

A little more exotic than a motar and pestle.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 15576


How old were you in that photo Patrick?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

David, I think it is time for the EK43 from coffee italia. Or even better the limited edition one. Then you can add Frank'd dosing mod


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm up for the challenge Mr kidd....


I know it may be less than you feel it's worth but I'll buy your EK off you for £125 once you have the Peak. That will be the new price of an EK once the Peak is released - maybe less - so you're doing yourself a favour locking in a price now.

I'll collect it. The offer stands, as long as you can demonstrate to me, via the magic of a refractometer, that the coffee tastes good with an EK but I don't want to have to drink any of that coffee - because it makes me go to the toilet more than I'd like and I'll have a long drive home afterwards!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I know it may be less than you feel it's worth but I'll buy your EK off you for £125 once you have the Peak. That will be the new price of an EK once the Peak is released - maybe less - so you're doing yourself a favour locking in a price now.
> 
> I'll collect it. The offer stands, as long as you can demonstrate to me, via the magic of a refractometer, that the coffee tastes good with an EK but I don't want to have to drink any of that coffee - because it makes me go to the toilet more than I'd like and I'll have a long drive home afterwards!










......no peak for me... Doesn't do brewed

Nice try tho....admire the chutzpah


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> How old were you in that photo Patrick?


Taken last week down in Cornwall, David - so about one hundred and five-ish.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> ...sometimes I see the attraction of Nespresso.....a repeatable shot every time


Now I could really see you with one of those David. So when you get yours tomorrow,or even later today be sure to let us know how you get on.

For those interested watch the FS section for a possible Nespresso Machine over the next 2 weeks:secret:


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Taken last week down in Cornwall, David - so about one hundred and five-ish.


and still in nappies....sounds about right then!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Now I could really see you with one of those David. So when you get yours tomorrow,or even later today be sure to let us know how you get on.
> 
> For those interested watch the FS section for a possible Nespresso Machine over the next 2 weeks:secret:


I have had one for ages Ron. I use it when special guests come round!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

charris said:


> David, I think it is time for the EK43 from coffee italia. Or even better the limited edition one. Then you can add Frank'd dosing mod


Thanks for the suggestion but I seem to remember me saying I would show my arse in Fenwicks window and donate £1000 to Glenn's Rhino thing if I ever bought an EK43!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I should have known better.........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 15576


God we are back onto brokeback Barista again


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Got there finally


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> God we are back onto brokeback Barista again


That cowboy does look familiar boots. Paddy has coughed up to being the child star...is the other one you/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I seem to remember me saying I would show my arse in Fenwicks window and donate £1000 to Glenn's Rhino thing if I ever bought an EK43!


Would make a interesting departure to Fenwick's usual Christmas window. Will you be wearing a white beard, David?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Would make a interesting departure to Fenwick's usual Christmas window. Will you be wearing a white beard, David?


I will wear anything you request darling......just catch me with an EK first


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Never say never.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

should that not be Never say Never?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> actually, it is remarkable. I was just saying to my friend the other day, that I am bored with coffee in general at the moment. The art of having a degree of knowledge to help you make a cuppa, and then diagnose if it needs tweeked seems to have been overtaken by the boffin brigade, who cannot dare make a cuppa with our triple filtering it, then refracting it and this is before they have actually tasted it.......the computer says no......but it tastes ok....I do not care, the refractometer readings suggest the tds output should be increased by 0.00012% to take you nearer perfection.......bring back the good old days.....I forecast boots will buy a Peak before I change my grinder again....up for the challenge boots baby?


From my perspective, we do all those things suggested and we do discuss them on here, it's a coffee forum after all.

There is no taking over, we try and keep discussion to a couple of threads to keep it out the way so that everyone else doesn't get it forced on them. In general all we are doing is using our toys to learn and to help us understand why we might like one thing over another. We then use that knowledge and information to make coffee we know we will like rather than shooting in the dark or basing what we do on other's preferences. Just becasue we own and use the same tolls doesn't mean we end up in the same place, everyone prefers something different and these help us define what we prefer. I know that as a result of owning a refractometer that my brewed coffee had gone from mediocre at best to something quite fantastic. Sure it might have got to this place by trial and error but it would have meant me drinking more coffee that I wasn't too keen on. At the end of the day it shouldn't matter how we get there, what tools we choose to use or how quickly we get there but everyone's goal on here should be to make great coffee and as long as we're doing that then we're all good!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> From my perspective, we do all those things suggested and we do discuss them on here, it's a coffee forum after all.
> 
> There is no taking over, we try and keep discussion to a couple of threads to keep it out the way so that everyone else doesn't get it forced on them. In general all we are doing is using our toys to learn and to help us understand why we might like one thing over another. We then use that knowledge and information to make coffee we know we will like rather than shooting in the dark or basing what we do on other's preferences. Just becasue we own and use the same tolls doesn't mean we end up in the same place, everyone prefers something different and these help us define what we prefer. I know that as a result of owning a refractometer that my brewed coffee had gone from mediocre at best to something quite fantastic. Sure it might have got to this place by trial and error but it would have meant me drinking more coffee that I wasn't too keen on. At the end of the day it shouldn't matter how we get there, what tools we choose to use or how quickly we get there but everyone's goal on here should be to make great coffee and as long as we're doing that then we're all good!


I have no problem with the scientific approach, but i also admire the heath robinson approach. Did you know your brewed was mediocre before you bought the refractometer? And is it your palate or the toys that are suggesting your coffee has improved.

The problem I have, is me! Patrick made a chemed for me using a really good bean. I could smell a fruitiness prior to grinding, and after, but when I tasted it, all I could get, was akin to tasting a pint of bitter, only to find someone had taken half out and filled it up with water.

I know I am missing a trick with my approach


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can we keep this on topic please!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes back to epic grinder journeys please

I say November

Kidd's says after I've bought a peak

Nik says squirrels


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I have no problem with the scientific approach, but i also admire the heath robinson approach. Did you know your brewed was mediocre before you bought the refractometer? And is it your palate or the toys that are suggesting your coffee has improved.
> 
> The problem I have, is me! Patrick made a chemed for me using a really good bean. I could smell a fruitiness prior to grinding, and after, but when I tasted it, all I could get, was akin to tasting a pint of bitter, only to find someone had taken half out and filled it up with water.
> 
> I know I am missing a trick with my approach


I did know as it was more of a case that I made good coffee (coffee I really enjoyed) every now and again but I didn't know how to get back there again, especially important when changing beans. When using the same beans you can stick to a recipe and achieve similar results each time, when you swap beans you can be miles away from what you like an you can use a lot of beans getting back there, or worse, never get back there before you run out.

One thing I would say for filtered is that Chemex is super clean and removes a lot of the oils. It's like the essence of coffee if you will and it's not for everyone. Jill (my Mrs) doesn't like the really heavily filtered coffee and she generally just tastes coffee also







She prefers french press or drip brew as these give more body in the cup, more akin to an Americano. I don't know if you do it already but I started brushing my tongue every day and it has certainly improved my taste perception (no joke). If you can smell the fruit then it should probably be there in the taste as well (although this is not always the case) so it might be worth giving this a try. At the end of the day you may just not like the weaker coffee style drink and there is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A see a HUGE marketing opportunity for a coffee-tonque-cleaning-brush


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> A see a HUGE marketing opportunity for a coffee-tonque-cleaning-brush


Me too!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Can we keep this on topic please!


What do you want modding?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> A see a HUGE marketing opportunity for a coffee-tonque-cleaning-brush


What's wrong with an ordinary toothbrush with some Puly Caff?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Can we keep this on topic please!


Sorry, my bad!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

So remind me why the EK is a no go area?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

risky said:


> So remind me why the EK is a no go area?


Please no

.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

risky said:


> So remind me why the EK is a no go area?


Causes the forum to crash

....big time


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> Did I miss the thread "how much is a second hand clima pro worth", btw?


I'm sure I saw a thread saying the Mythos was only worth £600 used?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I like the side conversations on this thread , perhaps we should explore them more. Like group therapy ; )


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

View attachment 15583
On offer in Boots (other stores may stock them). Perhaps the SCAE sensory course should have these as a pre course requisite 



garydyke1 said:


> A see a HUGE marketing opportunity for a coffee-tonque-cleaning-brush


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jonc said:


> I'm sure I saw a thread saying the Mythos was only worth £600 used?


Yes but I'm talking about the Clima-Pro, I think that's the one with a hairdryer stuck to it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> Yes but I'm talking about the Clima-Pro, I think that's the one with a hairdryer stuck to it.


My bad.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like someone broke the news of his new assignment to the poor little fella.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-33541502


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Posed by a *model*??


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

you should see them without their make up!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Without make up but with fur coat. Mae West would have approved.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> You have to drink a 500 gm bag of whatever muck I send you, and vice versa


A bold bet, bearing in mind Boots is sitting on a bag of finest Robusta at the moment


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

risky said:


> So remind me why the EK is a no go area?


I would lose too many friends, if I have any on here by answering that. I already have a comb for my tongue so a toothbrush would be novel!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> A bold bet, bearing in mind Boots is sitting on a bag of finest Robusta at the moment


With my palate, I might like it!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's funny what you miss when you have been to busy to look at the forum. September 25th is my prediction. Do I need to predict a time?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

October, otherwise not until next year. Wild guess, not based on any scientific research such as the biscuit dunking experiment, lol!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If I was in the market, what would I buy? Had an M3, HG One, K10, K8, E10, Mythoses, 65 and 75 Olympus

I do not like Ceados, hate EK's, R120 would be daft, ......does not leave much really to try. Unless I ditch the lever for a pump machine, the that opens up a whole new world of flats again....there is a thought!


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> If I was in the market, what would I buy? Had an M3, HG One, K10, K8, E10, Mythoses, 65 and 75 Olympus
> 
> I do not like Ceados, hate EK's, R120 would be daft, ......does not leave much really to try. Unless I ditch the lever for a pump machine, the that opens up a whole new world of flats again....there is a thought!


The Mahlkonig Peak? I fancy one of those, but don't have the spare cash right now. So could you possibly buy one in September?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

doolallysquiff said:


> The Mahlkonig Peak? I fancy one of those, but don't have the spare cash right now. So could you possibly buy one in September?


Not a Mahlkonig fan and I do not know much about the Peak. Probably wrong but it sounds similar to the Clima Pro. I forecast there will be lots of hype....shortstock....trying to create demand then the prices group. When has that been done recently...oh, yes, the EK.....anyway, boots is getting the first Peak on the forum


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's a bit bizarre you can hate an inanimate object that you have never used or had a drink from....( r120 , ek , caedo ) .

Your happy to spend £100s on a slightly different variant of something youve had before and moved on, but something potentially radically different or made by a particular manufacturer gets totally dismissed.

The peak doesn't do brewed btw... It Won't single dose . and I only have one grinder at a time ...you are gonna be very disappointed....

Although I'm sure the peak will make great spro, as the other mahl grinders do and the burrs are normally top notch and a " cut " above the rest.

I hope someone gets one ....perhaps I can finally persuade the cafe to ditch the robur for one...

Yes please, please buy another pump machine too. I enjoy that never ending cycle as much as i do the flat v conical one...speedster or slayer as id like one of those at second hand prices .

As for grinders and hype ,well, lol....I'll just leave that one where it is ..









The above isn't meant to be arsey, its just I struggle sometimes with the logic of it all...but then again logical isnt always fun...and in this place rarely applies to purchases ( mine included )

Ek just made a sumptuous thick sweet shot of workshop, its gonna be a good day .. Enjoy


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I might have missed an important thread but, in any event, I thought that you were going lo-fi and along this route, David:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-O...733?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ea278c2d

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-OLD-RARE-RETRO-BOXED-ORANGE-HAND-COFFEE-PEPPER-CRANK-GRINDER-MILL-VMZ-/111302642733?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ea278c2d

or

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Retro-Hand-Coffee-Pepper-Grinder-Czechoslovakia-117-/261953302576?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfda23030

or

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-coffee-grinder-KZ-hand-crank-Next-generation-of-Tramp-Made-in-Czech-/141544579711?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f4b6e27f

or

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VTG-RARE-PLASTIC-BROWN-HAND-COFFEE-PEPPER-MILL-GRINDER-BIMA-1-COPY-TRAMP-70S-/111637421289?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fe1bdce9


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

love and hate and logic.....well boots, if you walked in to your favourite coffee shop, and they had a for hire section allowing you to take away on a months loan a grinder of your choice then you have lost £100 or something like that for the privilege of trying one out...so what is the difference?

I wanted to try a Clima Pro, not really understanding the differences between that and an ordinary Mythos, and I have paid for the privilege. Now I can wait for something else to turn up, if I want to.

I am glad you enjoy your EK.

Why will the Peak not do brewed when it is just a slightly scaled down version of the EK, by the manufacturers own admission


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> I might have missed an important thread but, in any event, I thought that you were going lo-fi and along this route, David:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-O...733?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ea278c2d
> 
> ...


Me, lo-fi.....yeah, right! It sits on my desk and reminds me of how tough life is when you want something and end up with this


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> love and hate and logic.....well boots, if you walked in to your favourite coffee shop, and they had a for hire section allowing you to take away on a months loan a grinder of your choice then you have lost £100 or something like that for the privilege of trying one out...so what is the difference?
> 
> I wanted to try a Clima Pro, not really understanding the differences between that and an ordinary Mythos, and I have paid for the privilege. Now I can wait for something else to turn up, if I want to.
> 
> ...


Ancedotally New burrs , different design....it's for espresso , high demand ...

I wouldnt use a k30 for brewed , this is aimed at espresso > cafe > to get high extractions with minimal fuss

Home use Ek suits me better , single dose , espresso and brewed , blah blah blah


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The peak could probably do brewed if you made your espresso, took the hopper and burr carrier off, recalibrated it, burr carrier and hopper back on, brewed beans in. Reverse to go back to espresso. Dead easy.


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Looks like someone broke the news of his new assignment to the poor little fella.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-33541502


British squirrels are not what they used to be. German squirrels for ruthless efficiency and this one has an aggressive burr-set.

http://www.independent.ie/world-news/europe/aggressive-squirrel-arrested-after-woman-complained-it-was-stalking-her-31383885.html


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> if you walked in to your favourite coffee shop, and they had a for hire section allowing you to take away on a months loan a grinder of your choice then you have lost £100 or something like that for the privilege of trying one out...so what is the difference?


I'd change lost for paid - but this is actually a great point. I wish somebody did something like this, I'd pay a £100 to rent an EK for sure.

Doesn't really answer why you don't like the grinder king though? Is it just Mahlkoenig's business practices that you don't like?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I'd change lost for paid - but this is actually a great point. I wish somebody did something like this, I'd pay a £100 to rent an EK for sure.
> 
> Doesn't really answer why you don't like the grinder king though? Is it just Mahlkoenig's business practices that you don't like?


If shipping wasn't such an issue you could have a shot of mine

There's been a shortage of EKs but when did prices go up as a result?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> The peak could probably do brewed if you made your espresso, took the hopper and burr carrier off, recalibrated it, burr carrier and hopper back on, brewed beans in. Reverse to go back to espresso. Dead easy.


Actually that sound's a really reasonable thing to do .....ill get one then ......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

All these purchases feel like a cry for help. What are you searching for Dave?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> All these purchases feel like a cry for help. What are you searching for Dave?


Thats an interesting thought Gary.....I wonder how Coffee Chap would answer it.....I am searching for the grinder that suits my needs of course. And none of them do exactly that. perhaps I am fussy, who knows? But, as long as no squirrels are hurt as I pursue my hobby, who cares!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Of course, with me, my kit has do do what I want it to do, not the other way round like you EK owners


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Thats an interesting thought Gary.....I wonder how Coffee Chap would answer it.....I am searching for the grinder that suits my needs of course. And none of them do exactly that. perhaps I am fussy, who knows? But, as long as no squirrels are hurt as I pursue my hobby, who cares!


and the coffee community are getting some bargains as a result.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> and the coffee community are getting some bargains as a result.


do not fret Gary.....I am still very well ahead in the profit/loss accounts


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Of course, with me, my kit has do do what I want it to do, not the other way round like you EK owners


The EK does exactly what I tell it to.

''Give me an amazing 23-24% extraction yield for this here Chemex , ye grinder wench''

''Yes master , do you want a kilo of espresso ground in a few seconds whilst i'm at it?''

''friggin' rights I do''


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> The EK does exactly what I tell it to.
> 
> ''Give me an amazing 23-24% extraction yield for this here Chemex , ye grinder wench''
> 
> ...


Can it make a bog standard espresso shot, or have you had to completely readjust your format to accommodate its needs. I am talking about plus 60% in 25 to 30 seconds....of course it cannot...../and do not go down the route of what it does produce is fantastic.....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Can it make a bog standard espresso shot, or have you had to completely readjust your format to accommodate its needs. I am talking about plus 60% in 25 to 30 seconds....of course it cannot...../and do not go down the route of what it does produce is fantastic.....


I want a delicous liquid from my ground coffee, no more.

The newer EK burrs can produce 19% EY 'normales' , yes. Is this is the best coffee can taste from this grinder? Nope.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I want a delicous liquid from my ground coffee, no more.


So thats a no then Gary....I did not say it could not make delicious coffee .....I said you have had to rewrite the rule book to make it produce delicious coffee...!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> So thats a no then Gary....I did not say it could not make delicious coffee .....I said you have had to rewrite the rule book to make it produce delicious coffee...!!


The answer is yes. Of course it can make normal espresso. There are recent videos on this forum


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The answer is yet......I quite agree. let us agree agree......to disagree......unless you are bored and just want to sling things back and forth......I am available for another 25 minutes....LOL


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> The answer is yet......I quite agree. let us agree agree......to disagree......unless you are bored and just want to sling things back and forth......I am available for another 25 minutes....LOL


Buy one and find out. You know you want to .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Buy one and find out. You know you want to .


The truth is though, I do not want one, otherwise obviously by now I would have bought one. I have a simple coffee ethos. I want to make a shot with a bean type I like, with the minimum of fuss. The shot needs to be drunk or chucked. Some will be better than others. The thought of having to have a machine that goes ping to tell me what the boffins think about the quality of my shot, sends shivers down my spine. Simple prep, acceptable drink, down the hatch.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Can it make a bog standard espresso shot, or have you had to completely readjust your format to accommodate its needs. I am talking about plus 60% in 25 to 30 seconds....of course it cannot...../and do not go down the route of what it does produce is fantastic.....


I thought Ron did ristrettos with dark beans and the EK?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> I thought Ron did ristrettos with dark beans and the EK?


so did I, but he never lets on what he is up to


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> a machine that goes ping to tell me what the boffins think about the quality of my shot


I need me one of these!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> so did I, but he never lets on what he is up to


He's a dark horse indeed! I suppose as he's roasting his own beans as well, it might not translate over to others.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> I need me one of these!


it is really called a refractometer......the reference to the machine that goes ping is here


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> I thought Ron did ristrettos with dark beans and the EK?





dfk41 said:


> so did I, but he never lets on what he is up to


He does, he gave me a couple of recipes when i dipped my toe into DSOL


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> He does, he gave me a couple of recipes when i dipped my toe into DSOL


did it stain your toe william?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Meant I could lay off the fake tan for a while


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> So thats a no then Gary....I did not say it could not make delicious coffee .....I said you have had to rewrite the rule book to make it produce delicious coffee...!!


Why is an old rule book any more valid than a new rule book?

Surely the best rule is whichever one produces the best shot - and I read EK owners are getting very nice shots indeed (happy to try one if anyone is local!)

I think the whole EK thing is fascinating and if I had £1600ish quid to play with I would - without doubt - have a bash.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc said:


> Why is an old rule book any more valid than a new rule book?
> 
> Surely the best rule is whichever one produces the best shot - and I read EK owners are getting very nice shots indeed (happy to try one if anyone is local!)
> 
> I think the whole EK thing is fascinating and if I had £1600ish quid to play with I would - without doubt - have a bash.


Depends who write the rule book I guess.....you forget, the EK was never a coffee grinder. It has been adapted from a grain and nut crusher so the rules have HAD to be changed to accommodate it. This means new rules have had to be written.

You will have your EK one day, but you are gonna have to smarten up on your wheeler dealing jonc......I give lessons at reasonable rates if you wish....LOL


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> you forget, the EK was never a coffee grinder. It has been adapted from a grain and nut crusher so the rules have HAD to be changed to accommodate it.


Ok that's my bit of learning for today done, the shape makes sense now.....I did look at it and go that looks like a.......but the new dinky one short one is sexy.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Depends who write the rule book I guess.....you forget, the EK was never a coffee grinder. It has been adapted from a grain and nut crusher so the rules have HAD to be changed to accommodate it. This means new rules have had to be written.
> 
> You will have your EK one day, but you are gonna have to smarten up on your wheeler dealing jonc......I give lessons at reasonable rates if you wish....LOL


I don't forget - it's just irrelevant. If it does a good job - a better job than what went before - who cares?

Innovation is full of stories of unintended consequences/uses. Play Doh was a wallpaper cleaner, Viagra was originally for Cardiology...

Regards wheeler dealing - let me get your 'rule book' right: buy at £x, sell at £x minus y%?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

To be honest with highly developed beans I think a conic is the way forward. I don't think you'd be able to hit high extractions on the EK without hitting some super toasty notes.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Depends who write the rule book I guess.....you forget, the EK was never a coffee grinder. It has been adapted from a grain and nut crusher so the rules have HAD to be changed to accommodate it. This means new rules have had to be written.
> 
> You will have your EK one day, but you are gonna have to smarten up on your wheeler dealing jonc......I give lessons at reasonable rates if you wish....LOL


Its been grinding coffee for over 20 years


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm still very happy with the drinks that come out of the EK and am still a happy to subscriber to DSOL... EK and Dark beans are not mutually exclusive!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Depends who write the rule book I guess.....you forget, the EK was never a coffee grinder. It has been adapted from a grain and nut crusher so the rules have HAD to be changed to accommodate it. This means new rules have had to be written.
> 
> You will have your EK one day, but you are gonna have to smarten up on your wheeler dealing jonc......I give lessons at reasonable rates if you wish....LOL


This above statement makes no sense to me .....does it to anyone else please, apart from dfk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> I'm still very happy with the drinks that come out of the EK and am still a happy to subscriber to DSOL... EK and Dark beans are not mutually exclusive!


Mark - That's an opinion based on use and experience ,,,its worth nothing versus , superstition , fear of change , and machine prejudice .....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MarkyP said:


> I'm still very happy with the drinks that come out of the EK and am still a happy to subscriber to DSOL... EK and Dark beans are not mutually exclusive!


Burn it! Its a witch!!!!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry Fella's!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Mark - That's an opinion based on use and experience ,,,its worth nothing versus , superstition , fear of change , and machine prejudice .....


+1 . Experience is the greatest teacher.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jonc said:


> I think the whole EK thing is fascinating and if I had £1600ish quid to play with I would - without doubt - have a bash.


Cue new thread..."How to make an EK wife friendly" plus you fretting that it's too big for your small kitchen, lol!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc said:


> I don't forget - it's just irrelevant. If it does a good job - a better job than what went before - who cares?
> 
> Innovation is full of stories of unintended consequences/uses. Play Doh was a wallpaper cleaner, Viagra was originally for Cardiology...
> 
> Regards wheeler dealing - let me get your 'rule book' right: buy at £x, sell at £x minus y%?


You quote one deal that you know of......so I rented a Mythos for a month or so......


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Cue new thread..."How to make an EK wife friendly" plus you fretting that it's too big for your small kitchen, lol!


Shouldn't this be how to make the wife EK friendly?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

In 'some' households...yes!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Mark - That's an opinion based on use and experience ,,,its worth nothing versus , superstition , fear of change , and machine prejudice .....


boots, you are beginning to understand at last!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

anyway, where would this forum be without me and my prejudice? You all get a laugh at my expense and we all argue without falling out...surely thats what it is all about?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You make me chuckle David.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> anyway, where would this forum be without me and my prejudice? You all get a laugh at my expense and we all argue without falling out...surely thats what it is all about?


....and a cup of coffee if theres enough time


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> ....and a cup of coffee if theres enough time


+1


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

sugar anyone.....LOL


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> sugar anyone.....LOL


I prefer butter!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Isn't the solution staring us all in the face, David - draw inspiration from

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10753-ZR-71-grinder-project&highlight=update

and start making your own. It will extend the estimated time of arrival of your next grinder but that's hardly a consideration set against the satisfaction and happiness that you will experience, if @dsc

is anything to go by


----------

